# Brexit - (AKA...should they stay or should they go now?)



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 23, 2016)

Tick/tock...this is a close one!

If I were British I would want my sovereignty. What does Britain gain from being a member? They have a decent economy; they can defend themselves; and the pound has been a consistent currency.

What do they have to lose from staying. All of the above and their national identity.

What are the positives to staying?

Currently 53-47 Leave.


----------



## TH15 (Jun 23, 2016)

I hope they leave. And furthermore I hope that their exit is the catalyst for the downfall of the disaster that is the European Union.

It will be interesting to see how financial markets react and the short-term economic implications of a Brexit. I read today that JPMorgan predicts a 10-15% pullback in the market if Britain does in fact vote to leave. Short-term pain for long-term gain, IMO.


----------



## Ex3 (Jun 23, 2016)

It's interesting that most younger people want to remain.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 23, 2016)

I don't know enough to have an informed opinion. But the fact the Soros wants them to stay in, means I'm for the exit.


----------



## Rapid (Jun 23, 2016)

Ex3 said:


> It's interesting that most younger people want to remain.



Most young Brits are manipulable retards. Yes, I know you have those too, but ours are even worse.

Fuck the EU. I hope we win our sovereignty back, and I hope the EU burns after this. Still very close and could go either way, but going far better for Leave than expected at first.


----------



## Ex3 (Jun 23, 2016)

I think the US should follow suit; I've always thought that 'calling a state' when only a fraction of the votes have been counted is bullshit.

"Britain has tough laws on what information you can publish on election day. For example, the BBC is compelled to stick to reporting on only inarguably factual events — which politicians went to the polling station, for example. And despite being common practice in most parts of the world, publishing exit poll data — data from voters surveyed as they exit the polling stations — before 10 p.m. GMT (5 p.m. Eastern time), when the polls close, is illegal."


----------



## Rapid (Jun 24, 2016)

We fucking did it!

Salt mines all over Facebook, leftist tears everywhere!


----------



## AKkeith (Jun 24, 2016)

US stock market will be crazy in the morning. I will be fear buying up everyone's stocks if you need me.


----------



## Brill (Jun 24, 2016)

AKkeith said:


> US stock market will be crazy in the morning. I will be fear buying up everyone's stocks if you need me.



Right there with ya! I sold my T and will be ready to gobble up the "fire sale". I'm looking for BP under 30.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 24, 2016)

from The Mirror:

David Cameron has resigned as Prime Minister.

In a statement delivered outside Downing Street, he said: “The British people have made a very clear decision to take a different path, and as a result they need new leadership.”

“I don’t feel I should try to be the captain that steers the country to its next destination.”

He says he the negotiation of Britain’s exit from the EU must be performed by a new Prime Minister, and his successor must be the one to trigger article 50 of the Lisbon Treaty.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 24, 2016)

....now if _we_ would only unass the UN...


----------



## Florida173 (Jun 24, 2016)

The Brexit contagion: How France, Italy and the Netherlands now want their referendum too


> Voters in France, Italy and the Netherlands are demanding their own votes on European Unionmembership and the euro, as the continent faces a “contagion” of referendums



Will be interesting if there's a cascading effect from other member states.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 24, 2016)

Rapid said:


> Most young Brits are manipulable retards. Yes, I know you have those too, but ours are even worse.
> 
> Fuck the EU. I hope we win our sovereignty back, and I hope the EU burns after this. Still very close and could go either way, but going far better for Leave than expected at first.


What was the final straw that pissed off the electorate?
Immigration?


----------



## CQB (Jun 24, 2016)

I'd say so, though it's been a constant issue.


----------



## AWP (Jun 24, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> He says he the negotiation of Britain’s exit from the EU must be performed by a new Prime Minister, and his successor must be the one to trigger article 50 of the Lisbon Treaty.



Which is hilarious. He lost his fight and is now kicking the can down the road to the next guy. "Leadership" indeed.

Good thing that isn't happening in the US....


----------



## Totentanz (Jun 24, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Which is hilarious. He lost his fight and is now kicking the can down the road to the next guy. "Leadership" indeed.
> 
> Good thing that isn't happening in the US....



I get the part about having someone more aligned with the decision negotiating its terms, but leaving it to the successor to pull the trigger is weaksauce.

And it's been US political tradition for decades.


----------



## Ex3 (Jun 24, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Which is hilarious. He lost his fight and is now kicking the can down the road to the next guy. "Leadership" indeed.
> 
> Good thing that isn't happening in the US....


It seems like there's going to be a lot of negotiations and deals to be made over the course of two years, it's not a cut and dry thing. Since he was completely against going, I think it's pretty honorable of him to leave it to the next guy to handle.


----------



## Queeg (Jun 24, 2016)

Rapid said:


> We fucking did it!
> 
> Salt mines all over Facebook, leftist tears everywhere!



Check out the Simpsons Shitposting page on FB. So much gold.


----------



## Rapid (Jun 24, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Which is hilarious. He lost his fight and is now kicking the can down the road to the next guy. "Leadership" indeed.
> 
> Good thing that isn't happening in the US....



He's a little traitor. Always has been. Wants to delay it as much as possible -- till he steps down in October. EU would like it to be within two weeks to avoid uncertainty. So I think he's trying to do anything he can to scupper it.


----------



## Rapid (Jun 24, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> What was the final straw that pissed off the electorate?
> Immigration?



That and basically being bossed around by arrogant Brussels.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 24, 2016)

Ex3 said:


> think the US should follow suit; I've always thought that 'calling a state' when only a fraction of the votes have been counted is bullshit.



What do you mean?  (Serious question, no sarcasm intended)


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 24, 2016)

Piers Morgan checks in.  Wish I had a better understanding of this, why is Trump happy and Hillary concerned? 

Britain's exit from Europe should leave Clinton shaking in her boots

Britain's exit from Europe should leave Clinton shaking in her boots


----------



## Ex3 (Jun 24, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> What do you mean?  (Serious question, no sarcasm intended)


 The networks are constantly 'predicting' the outcome of the election throughout the day based on exit polls on the East coast. I'm sure you've seen CNN declare a winner of a state the moment the poll closes. I think it's obscene. 

People who haven't had a chance to vote yet (due to work or because they're in a western time zone) might decide not to vote based on these projections because why bother, the election has been decided so what's the point? :wall:


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 24, 2016)

@Ex3 - Thanks for the response, and completely agree with you.  I misunderstood the intent of you post and thought you were saying something different.


----------



## Ex3 (Jun 24, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Piers Morgan checks in.  Wish I had a better understanding of this, why is Trump happy and Hillary concerned?
> 
> Britain's exit from Europe should leave Clinton shaking in her boots
> 
> Britain's exit from Europe should leave Clinton shaking in her boots


Because the same type of people that will vote for Trump voted to Brexit.


----------



## AWP (Jun 24, 2016)

Not that my opinion matters, but I'm glad the UK bailed out of the EU. In the aftermath of WWII nations ran scared and submitted to this misguided belief that we need an organization to protect us from ourselves.

Think about that for a second. History always, always, always has people who want what you have. Your land, freedom, minerals, etc. are always coveted by someone else. Suddenly the UN and its ilk can prevent that? Forget the despots who started WWII, this is even meant to prevent policies like the treaties which led to WWI (and arguably WWII with Poland and the UK/ France)? Nonsense.

So we have the UN, NATO, Warsaw Pact, the EU, SEATO, and whatever else and how that worked? You literally have other nations sticking their noses in your country's business. Not even international affairs, but domestic. What nation has the right to interject itself into another nation's domestic issues? Yes, I'm even looking at the US in places like Iran and Guatemala.

A sovereign nation governs itself and most of the planet ceded some level of sovereignty in the aftermath of WWII. That's garbage and needs to go. Cloak this in racism or conservatism run amok, but I'm glad the UK did this if only to set an example for the rest of the world.


----------



## Ex3 (Jun 24, 2016)

@Freefalling
Points well taken. But I think the big difference between now and the WWII timeframe is that we truly have a global economy, no one lives in a bubble. England had valid concerns about immigration under the EU, but my understanding is that Cameron had negotiated an immigration reform deal if they stayed. But in the sound bite world we live in, guess what everyone in England was googling this morning? 

"That confusion over what Brexit might mean for the country's economy appears to have been reflected across the United Kingdom on Thursday. Google reported sharp upticks in searches not only related to the ballot measure but also about basic questions concerning the implications of the vote. At about 1 a.m. Eastern time, about eight hours after the polls closed, *Google reported that searches for "what happens if we leave the EU" had more than tripled."  *

*The British are frantically Googling what the E.U. is, hours after voting to leave it*​


----------



## AWP (Jun 24, 2016)

Ex3 said:


> Points well taken. But I think the big difference between now and the WWII timeframe is that we truly have a global economy, no one lives in a bubble.



Which is another great reason to kill off these organizations.


----------



## Ex3 (Jun 24, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Which is another great reason to kill off these organizations.


Funny, I think it's a good reason to keep it. Could be that being married to an economist for 18 years is rubbing off on me, though.


----------



## TH15 (Jun 24, 2016)

The fact that the staunchest supports of the Remain camp include career politicians, big banks, big businesses, Hillary Clinton, and actors tells me all I need to know about what the EU really stands for - and who is at stake to lose the most if/when this failed experiment finally dies. The EU is a statist, corportist, and central planning body filled with unaccountable and un-elected bureaucrats. IMO, this is a win for the common man and woman in the UK.

Also, having a global economy doesn't mandate that entities such as the EU must exist or else free trade and the global economy will collapse. The US (and I believe the UK) doesn't have free trade agreements with countries such as Vietnam and yet those goods magically appear on shelves at stores all over the country. The EU places tariffs on imports coming from non-EU countries, so what it really boils down to is protectionism for EU members which is quite the opposite of free trade.


----------



## Brill (Jun 24, 2016)

I wonder how she voted?


----------



## Ex3 (Jun 24, 2016)

lindy said:


> I wonder how she voted?


I bet they aren't still dating after he posted that online. lol


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 24, 2016)

I think this is good for the UK, and not so good for Europe.


----------



## Totentanz (Jun 24, 2016)

Ex3 said:


> I bet they aren't still dating after he posted that online. lol



I'll put a 6-pack of Yuengling that they made it at least a week after it got out...


----------



## Poccington (Jun 24, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Piers Morgan checks in.  Wish I had a better understanding of this, why is Trump happy and Hillary concerned?
> 
> Britain's exit from Europe should leave Clinton shaking in her boots
> 
> Britain's exit from Europe should leave Clinton shaking in her boots



Trump is an idiot.

He has no idea why he's happy. He's merely pushing along with it being a good thing because he reckons he'll win a few brownie points with the Brits.

He was in Scotland today and declared on Twitter today that the "place is going wild over the vote".... Scotland voted to remain in the EU.

The man is all soundbites, with very little substance.


----------



## Poccington (Jun 24, 2016)

The one major fallout from this will be what it means for the United Kingdom as a whole. Northern Ireland and Scotland both voted to Remain but due to the UK as a whole, their votes meant fuck all.

The Scottish have already signalled their intent to have another referendum on independence, while there's calls for a border poll in Northern Ireland.

They may well end up going from Great Britain to Little England.


----------



## Brill (Jun 24, 2016)

Poccington said:


> Trump is an idiot.
> 
> He has no idea why he's happy.



Have you seen his jet and his wife????


----------



## Poccington (Jun 24, 2016)

lindy said:


> Have you seen his jet and his wife????



That's a very fair point


----------



## Totentanz (Jun 24, 2016)

lindy said:


> Have you seen his jet and his wife????



I forget where I heard this one before: 
"You know why Eddie Van Halen's always smiling?  Because unlike everyone who wishes they were Eddie fucking Van Halen... he IS Eddie fucking Van Halen..."


----------



## Rapid (Jun 24, 2016)

Ex3 said:


> @Freefalling
> in the sound bite world we live in, guess what everyone in England was googling this morning?
> 
> "That confusion over what Brexit might mean for the country's economy appears to have been reflected across the United Kingdom on Thursday. Google reported sharp upticks in searches not only related to the ballot measure but also about basic questions concerning the implications of the vote. At about 1 a.m. Eastern time, about eight hours after the polls closed, *Google reported that searches for "what happens if we leave the EU" had more than tripled."  *
> ...



If anyone drove those trends, it's most likely kids or people who voted remain without ever asking what the implications of leaving would be.

To suggest that most people who voted leave didn't understand what it would mean is just plain ridiculous.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 24, 2016)

@Rapid, that might be the most baseless post I have read here in a long long time. It is just as ridiculous to assume the other way. What something like that does show is that  a whole shit load of people didn't understand what this really was.

Most of what I read from people who KNOW what they are talking about, says that leaving is stupid. I'll go with those people. Poor English, getting the shaft from old idiots over false immigration concerns... Seems rather similar to what we have going on here.


----------



## Rapid (Jun 24, 2016)

Poccington said:


> They may well end up going from Great Britain to Little England.



I'll take a sovereign little England (and let's not forget Wales who voted leave too) over a "Great" Britain under the thumb of the EU.

And when push comes to shove, Scotland would benefit far more from being part of the UK than a shitty EU that's slowly crumbling away.


----------



## moobob (Jun 24, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> @Rapid, that might be the most baseless post I have read here in a long long time. It is just as ridiculous to assume the other way. What something like that does show is that  a whole shit load of people didn't understand what this really was.
> 
> Most of what I read from people who KNOW what they are talking about, says that leaving is stupid. I'll go with those people. Poor English, getting the shaft from old idiots over false immigration concerns... Seems rather similar to what we have going on here.



The EU parliament is unelected and European countries have vastly different cultures. They can collaborate for their mutual interests, but the concept of the EU was a little ambitious.

Countries like... say, Greece, get a lot more economic benefit than the UK ever would. I think there will be short term market losses because of uncertainty. England will recover and be just fine, and be a sovereign nation again.


----------



## Rapid (Jun 24, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> @Rapid, that might be the most baseless post I have read here in a long long time. It is just as ridiculous to assume the other way. What something like that does show is that  a whole shit load of people didn't understand what this really was.
> 
> Most of what I read from people who KNOW what they are talking about, says that leaving is stupid. I'll go with those people. Poor English, getting the shaft from old idiots over false immigration concerns... Seems rather similar to what we have going on here.



Baseless? Other than my own first hand experience of living here! I wouldn't say it was ridiculous unless I honestly felt that. I know the "Leave" voterbase pretty damn well, and they are passionate about the issue, with most people being at the very least aware of what it would trigger. Not all of them are FULLY informed about the issue (though the remain side are far worse), but they fucking know what it means to leave the EU!

The people who you THINK 'know what they're talking about' are biased towards the interests of the banks, the financial sector, career politicians, major corporations, etc. The common, indigenous British people were losing their country while it was being whored out to corporate interest, until they finally said, "Enough".

And false immigration concerns? It's taking a lot of effort to restrain myself from insulting you and your total, ignorant disrespect of what's been going on in so many European countries.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 24, 2016)

Did someone say... #Brexit?  

from a totally legit source, Article 107 News:



> “America:  the world’s first democracy, the first in the world to do a #Brexit.  We did it before, we’ll do it again.  We veterans aren’t afraid of ANYTHING,” he added, before going out to his front yard to post a“*combat veteran lives here, please be courteous with fireworks*” sign in preparation for the Fourth of July.


----------



## Ex3 (Jun 24, 2016)

Rapid said:


> If anyone drove those trends, it's most likely kids or people who voted remain without ever asking what the implications of leaving would be.
> 
> To suggest that most people who voted leave didn't understand what it would mean is just plain ridiculous.


Maybe, maybe not.

'I really regret my vote': The Brexit voters who wish they'd voted In

edit to add that I completely respect the fact that you live there and have obviously made a well-informed choice. I fear that might not be the case for many, though. On both sides, to be fair. 

I'm sure that England will be fine once things calm down. Y'all are as tough as boot leather. ;)


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 24, 2016)

Poccington said:


> The one major fallout from this will be what it means for the United Kingdom as a whole. Northern Ireland and Scotland both voted to Remain but due to the UK as a whole, their votes meant fuck all.
> 
> The Scottish have already signalled their intent to have another referendum on independence, while there's calls for a border poll in Northern Ireland.
> 
> They may well end up going from Great Britain to Little England.


Which isn't  bad thing.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 24, 2016)

Rapid said:


> I'll take a sovereign little England (and let's not forget Wales who voted leave too) over a "Great" Britain under the thumb of the EU.
> 
> And when push comes to shove, Scotland would benefit far more from being part of the UK than a shitty EU that's slowly crumbling away.



Were you not sovereign yesterday?


Rapid said:


> Baseless? Other than my own first hand experience of living here! I wouldn't say it was ridiculous unless I honestly felt that. I know the "Leave" voterbase pretty damn well, and they are passionate about the issue, with most people being at the very least aware of what it would trigger. Not all of them are FULLY informed about the issue (though the remain side are far worse), but they fucking know what it means to leave the EU!
> 
> The people who you THINK 'know what they're talking about' are biased towards the interests of the banks, the financial sector, career politicians, major corporations, etc. The common, indigenous British people were losing their country while it was being whored out to corporate interest, until they finally said, "Enough".
> 
> And false immigration concerns? It's taking a lot of effort to restrain myself from insulting you and your total, ignorant disrespect of what's been going on in so many European countries.



Well keep on keeping on friend. You consistently wade in on issues concerning America that you have no business in, so I will feel just fine wading in to yours.


----------



## moobob (Jun 25, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Were you not sovereign yesterday?
> 
> 
> Well keep on keeping on friend. You consistently wade in on issues concerning America that you have no business in, so I will feel just fine wading in to yours.


Sovereign? Is that a serious question? Do you know how much influence the EU has over its member states?


----------



## CQB (Jun 25, 2016)

I noted this in an article here today; " In legal terms, the British government is not bound by the result of the referendum..." But I'd like to see them try it on and go against the will of the people. I think the whole episode is a wakeup call to the EU generally to get their house in order.


----------



## Poccington (Jun 25, 2016)

Rapid said:


> I'll take a sovereign little England (and let's not forget Wales who voted leave too) over a "Great" Britain under the thumb of the EU.
> 
> And when push comes to shove, Scotland would benefit far more from being part of the UK than a shitty EU that's slowly crumbling away.



I just think it's crazy how the breakup of the UK is now a distinct possibility as a result of a referendum that David Cameron really didn't need to call. It'll go down in history as the single biggest fuck up of his political career.

As an aside, pretty amusing to see the politicians from the "Leave" side already starting to step back from their promises. 350 million quid for the NHS a week? Eh actually maybe we shouldn't have said that. An end to free movement? Well not necessarily. Juncker wants to start negotiations straight away to facilitate the Brexit? Leave politicians begin saying there's no need for haste.

It's as if they didn't expect to win or something and now that they have won, they don't really know what they're supposed to do.


----------



## Poccington (Jun 25, 2016)

I have to be honest though, I really don't get the whole "sovereignty" uproar... Northern Ireland, Scotland and Gibraltar all voted to remain in the EU and their wishes have been completely ignored.

Surely the people of those countries deserve to have their wish carried out? Or is it ok to be under the thumb of Westminster but not Europe?


----------



## digrar (Jun 25, 2016)

Poccington said:


> The Scottish have already signalled their intent to have another referendum on independence, while there's calls for a border poll in Northern Ireland.



The Scottish people, or the leaders of the succeed mob who lost the year before last? Is there actual appetite for yet another arse tearing exit referendum? I'm assuming people are getting pretty sick and tired of it by now.


----------



## Rapid (Jun 25, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Were you not sovereign yesterday?



lol.

And while it's unlikely that any country can ever be truly 100% sovereign these days, we are much closer to that figure without the EU.



TLDR20 said:


> Well keep on keeping on friend. You consistently wade in on issues concerning America that you have no business in, so I will feel just fine wading in to yours.



My shitposting is better than yours.


----------



## Rapid (Jun 25, 2016)

Poccington said:


> I just think it's crazy how the breakup of the UK is now a distinct possibility as a result of a referendum that David Cameron really didn't need to call. It'll go down in history as the single biggest fuck up of his political career.



Possible? Maybe. Likely? Not so sure.

When Scotland, Gibraltar, etc voted to remain it was in the context of remaining within the EU *and* the UK. If they had to vote again and choose between the EU *or* the UK, you can see how that might be different.



Poccington said:


> As an aside, pretty amusing to see the politicians from the "Leave" side already starting to step back from their promises. 350 million quid for the NHS a week? Eh actually maybe we shouldn't have said that. An end to free movement?



To be fair I think they used that figure as an example of what they _could_ do with the money saved. Did they ever guarantee it would be split up like that? Also, they're not saying it won't be. Just that it can't be guaranteed, and almost nothing ever can be guaranteed in politics -- when other people meddle.



Poccington said:


> It's as if they didn't expect to win or something and now that they have won, they don't really know what they're supposed to do.



They probably didn't expect the public to vote the way they did, that's true. Not necessarily a bad thing though, because now it can be taken really seriously.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 25, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> What was the final straw that pissed off the electorate?
> Immigration?



I'm delighted.. Them fucking camel jockeys AKA choudry is shitting himself.. Now they can be fucked out without Brussels interfering !

We are (were) attempting to fuck out a known isis fundraiser but it is against his fucking human rights!


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 25, 2016)

Poccington said:


> I have to be honest though, I really don't get the whole "sovereignty" uproar... Northern Ireland, Scotland and Gibraltar all voted to remain in the EU and their wishes have been completely ignored.
> 
> Surely the people of those countries deserve to have their wish carried out? Or is it ok to be under the thumb of Westminster but not Europe?



Most of those separation votes use Québec to justify their "sovereignty".  But they continually lose and recently they have the lowest support EVER.  And it's cause it's just the older generation that are behind it.  Continously demanding referendums are a waste of time and money. 

As for the younger generation of British that voted to remain, they are just like the rest of their generation in the West; completely uneducated morons.  They don't even know what the EU is and are brainwashed into believing some worldwide socialist utopia is good for everyone.   Same morons that wear Che shirts and love Putin.  They are the same morons that voted for our current Libtard government whom supported the remain side.


Brits Are All Googling "What is the EU?" - Hours After Leaving It


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 25, 2016)

Ex3 said:


> @Freefalling
> Points well taken. But I think the big difference between now and the WWII timeframe is that we truly have a global economy, no one lives in a bubble. England had valid concerns about immigration under the EU, but my understanding is that Cameron had negotiated an immigration reform deal if they stayed. But in the sound bite world we live in, guess what everyone in England was googling this morning?
> 
> "That confusion over what Brexit might mean for the country's economy appears to have been reflected across the United Kingdom on Thursday. Google reported sharp upticks in searches not only related to the ballot measure but also about basic questions concerning the implications of the vote. At about 1 a.m. Eastern time, about eight hours after the polls closed, *Google reported that searches for "what happens if we leave the EU" had more than tripled."  *
> ...



Our passport applications have quadrupled all from UK citizens.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 25, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> Most of those separation votes use Québec to justify their "sovereignty".  But they continually lose and recently they have the lowest support EVER.  And it's cause it's just the older generation that are behind it.  Continously demanding referendums are a waste of time and money.
> 
> As for the younger generation of British that voted to remain, they are just like the rest of their generation in the West; completely uneducated morons.  They don't even know what the EU is and are brainwashed into believing some worldwide socialist utopia is good for everyone.   Same morons that wear Che shirts and love Putin.  They are the same morons that voted for our current Libtard government whom supported the remain side.
> 
> ...



That could just as likely be people who voted to leave....


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 25, 2016)

@TLDR20 no doubt it was a mixed pack that ignorantly voted for both sides.  If they don't know what the EU is, I doubt they know what being a strong and independent UK will do to benefit them.  Voting a certain way because the media told them to or some celebrity told them.  We are screwed as a society, upcoming generations don't know how to have independent thought and would rather "protest" in the streets or on social media. 

 Brussels is out of touch of the average European.   This is an excellent summation of why this went the way it did.  Rex Murphy always tells it like it is, eloquently and without pulling punches.



> *Rex Murphy: Results of the Brexit referendum is a rebuke to Western elites*
> 
> Facebook | Twitter | Google+ | Email
> 
> ...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 25, 2016)

I do not live in the UK, but I have close ties, property and family there. From here, it looks like a good deal for the UK, and I probably would have come down on the exit side. I have been hearing from family about the vote outcome. I have only one who voted without full knowledge, and is regretting their vote to exit. There will be a vacuum in Europe as a result of  the UK's leaving, and I think you have to follow the money to understand how this will settle down. I would not be surprised if the German Mark, France's Franc, and Italy's currency return.

On the negative side for the UK, Northern Ireland, and Scotland will likely both become more vocal about cutting ties with England.

My $.02.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 25, 2016)

Let's see what Hitler has to say...


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 25, 2016)

Marine Corps plans to exit the Navy.

SemperFuxit: Marine Corps votes to exit Dept. of the Navy


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 25, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Well keep on keeping on friend. You consistently wade in on issues concerning America that you have no business in, so I will feel just fine wading in to yours.





Rapid said:


> My shitposting is better than yours.



Just so you both know, I spit coffee all over my phone reading this. Good stuff! LMAO


----------



## Etype (Jun 25, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> View attachment 15830


If a country was judged by the quality of its original foods, France and Japan would be world powers!


----------



## Gunz (Jun 25, 2016)

And Italy. Pizza. Hello.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 25, 2016)

Poutine, FTW.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 25, 2016)

Texas BBQ.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 25, 2016)

Irish Stew, Brown soda bread. real butter !


----------



## policemedic (Jun 25, 2016)

Crusader74 said:


> Irish Stew, Brown soda bread. real butter !



Irish food is awesome...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Ex3 (Jun 25, 2016)

Interesting POV. Weakening the EU leaves a vacuum; we might not be thrilled with who ends upfilling it. 

"The markers of European decline are not hard to find. For the first time in modern history, Asia has more private wealth than Europe, the Boston Consulting Group said last year. And China will account for 70 percent of Asia’s growth between now and 2019, the group said.

Many Asian leaders have tended to view the European experiment at unity as a proposition that could not last. Lee Kuan Yew, the former prime minister of Singapore, once called the European Union a motley crowd trying to march to a single drummer. He predicted it would fail." 

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/26/w...prod=nytcore-iphone&smid=nytcore-iphone-share


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 26, 2016)

The uncomfortable question: Was the Brexit vote based on racism?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 26, 2016)

After Brexit, what? U.S. secessionists hankering for 'Texit' | Reuters

Fuck my life.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 26, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> The uncomfortable question: Was the Brexit vote based on racism?


Why?
Because the refugees refuse to assimilate and instead act like the Borg and demand the Europeans accept their version of civilization?
Maybe the racists are actually the people invading Europe.


----------



## moobob (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Poccington (Jun 26, 2016)

Rapid said:


> Possible? Maybe. Likely? Not so sure.
> 
> When Scotland, Gibraltar, etc voted to remain it was in the context of remaining within the EU *and* the UK. If they had to vote again and choose between the EU *or* the UK, you can see how that might be different.
> 
> ...



I think voting to remain in the UK without EU membership may raise interesting results, Scotland would almost certainly jump ship, there's a small possibility of NI doing it, the Sheep Shaggers would stay put. Not that it will happen though, Scotland will get their vote, Northern Ireland is nowhere near ready to even begin contemplating independence and Wales are Wales.

Not quite sure I agree with the NHS money being presented as what it could possibly be spent on... I mean, their campaign bus had it emblazoned all over it. It was pretty clear cut.

I think not expecting to win and not forming any kind of plan may come back to bite them, two years of negotiations for something this major isn't a particularly long time and the EU are ready to kick off negotations right now.

It now seems that regions are looking for assurances that Westminster will replace the money they'll lose from EU subsidies... Cornwall looking for 60 million quid a year. Yorkshire want 600 million quid over the next four years. Northern Ireland sounding off about it as well... It could get quite expensive.


----------



## Poccington (Jun 26, 2016)

I just wanted to join in with the pictures


----------



## Poccington (Jun 26, 2016)

Crusader74 said:


> Irish Stew, Brown soda bread. real butter !



Coddle!


----------



## Rapid (Jun 26, 2016)

Poccington said:


> I think voting to remain in the UK without EU membership may raise interesting results, Scotland would almost certainly jump ship, there's a small possibility of NI doing it, the Sheep Shaggers would stay put. Not that it will happen though, Scotland will get their vote, Northern Ireland is nowhere near ready to even begin contemplating independence and Wales are Wales.



The EU just told Sturgeon to bugger off; either we all leave or we don't leave at all, which means Scotland would have to rejoin and thus adopt the Euro. Are they really ready to lose the Pound? And how many people voted just because, for many of them, it's almost traditional to vote against anything the English want? Lots of questions, lots of unpredictable factors, much like in the EU referendum itself. None of the pollsters or predictions got it right.

If we suspend freedom of movement with the EU, which I bloody well hope we fight for otherwise it's almost pointless, then ideally we'd also need border controls with Scotland. Not sure if they'd want to give up the right to freely move across the UK?



Poccington said:


> Not quite sure I agree with the NHS money being presented as what it could possibly be spent on... I mean, their campaign bus had it emblazoned all over it. It was pretty clear cut.



It's certainly true that it was presented to look that way. All politicians are lying cunts though, even when they do state something explicitly, let alone hint at something.



Poccington said:


> I think not expecting to win and not forming any kind of plan may come back to bite them, two years of negotiations for something this major isn't a particularly long time and the EU are ready to kick off negotations right now.
> 
> It now seems that regions are looking for assurances that Westminster will replace the money they'll lose from EU subsidies... Cornwall looking for 60 million quid a year. Yorkshire want 600 million quid over the next four years. Northern Ireland sounding off about it as well... It could get quite expensive.



There will be interesting times ahead indeed. But I'd rather it be this way than exchange liberty for the (very very temporary) 'security' of being in the EU.


----------



## Poccington (Jun 26, 2016)

Very much agreed on politicians being lying cunts... Weasels on all sides of the political spectrum! Boris Johnson has just been quoted on Sky as saying that the Leave campaign has no plan for the Brexit and that No. 10 should have had a plan in place. Labour party is imploding this morning as well.

Britain are undoubtedly gonna look to keep access to the single market during negotiations with the EU and they'll have to take everything that comes with that access, including free movement of labour. Norway had to do it so I really can't see Britain being different.

As for that Facebook post, it conveniently left out the FTSE 250 which is far more relevant to UK companies than the 100 and the fact that the 250 took a hammering and ended up down somewhere around 7%... But the market stuff was always gonna happen due to it being such a huge event and will eventually settle down and level out.

Just as an aside, I have no horse in this race and think the will of the people in any democratic vote should be respected completely, as it should be in any functioning democracy. I just find the whole thing really interesting as Britain is heading into completely new territory with no real plan in place.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 26, 2016)

Poccington said:


> Coddle!




That's a Dublin dish and therefore wouldn't  known outside of Irl.


----------



## Rapid (Jun 26, 2016)

Poccington said:


> Britain are undoubtedly gonna look to keep access to the single market during negotiations with the EU and they'll have to take everything that comes with that access, including free movement of labour. Norway had to do it so I really can't see Britain being different.



Switzerland have access and are scheduled to impose permanent quotas on residence/work permits for citizens of all EEA countries except Liechtenstein, starting from 2017 at the latest.

Free Movement of Persons Switzerland – EU/EFTA

Liechtenstein also have access to the single market but impose a permanent quota for all EEA citizens.


In any case, if we are successful in leaving the EU (i.e., traitors don't manage to scupper this somehow), then other countries may follow suit and it will be the end of the EU before we know it. Then we can all renegotiate a whole bunch of terms, even though that may be 10-20 years away.


----------



## moobob (Jun 26, 2016)

Angleterre means England, for the uncultured ones.


----------



## moobob (Jun 26, 2016)

My favorite so far:


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 26, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> The uncomfortable question: Was the Brexit vote based on racism?



Perhaps, if you consider the heavy immigration flow to the west.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Perhaps, if you consider the heavy immigration flow to the west.



Fear of immigration drove the leave victory – not immigration itself


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 26, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Fear of immigration drove the leave victory – not immigration itself



Yup.


----------



## moobob (Jun 26, 2016)

Yes... Cry racism and that'll change things. How about an online petition for a revote? Best two out of three?


----------



## Rapid (Jun 26, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Fear of immigration drove the leave victory – not immigration itself





> Yet the details of the referendum demonstrate a paradox – that those who have experienced the highest levels of migration are the least anxious about it. The highest levels of remain voters were in areas of highest net migration, while some of the strongest leave areas have had the fewest recent new immigrants.



The Guardian's explanation is beyond stupid, but well expected from a "newspaper" that is so self-loathing of its white British roots. Their explanation only makes sense to people who don't live here or those who are blissfully ignorant of the state of the 'culturally enriched' parts of the UK. Go into some of the inner London areas that voted so heavily to remain, and you'll be hard pressed to find many white British people. They've become a minority in those areas.

So, in other words, the areas full of people with foreign backgrounds voted to remain? And areas inhabited mostly by native Brits voted to leave? What a surprise. It's almost as if those natives don't want the rest of the country turned into London. People with immigrant backgrounds tend to want more immigration (to have more people like themselves around), while the natives tend to want less (to _keep_ more people like themselves around). When it's a real concern, you'd be stupid not to fear it (unless you're a minority, or welcome becoming a minority in your own country). The FEAR of immigration was CAUSED by a mass immigration policy that we know was deliberately engineered by the left.

Under normal circumstances, mass immigration from people of vastly different cultures is never good for a country. Trying to separate fear of mass immigration from mass immigration itself... is ridiculous, because the former is inevitable if you allow the latter to happen.


----------



## moobob (Jun 26, 2016)

Committed leftists are so invested in the idea that they are smarter and more enlightened than everyone else that they emotionally can't deal with disagreement. The calls for a revote are hilarious. And every time I see someone claim racism, I want Trump to be elected Supreme World Emperor. I can't stand the guy, but I want to see people's heads explode when they rage quit and hide in their safe spaces for months.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 26, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Fear of immigration drove the leave victory – not immigration itself



The current wave of immigrants did nothing to dispel those fears.


----------



## Rapid (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## AWP (Jun 26, 2016)

Honestly, immigration wouldn't be a topic in the US, England, Europe, or wherever if immigrants assimilated into the existing culture. You can maintain your culture without overthrowing the status quo. Whether a community or a country, you start making enemies and stoking fears when you remain an outsider. You've decided your old home sucked so bad you had to leave, so you conduct what amounts to a peaceful invasion of another land....and you're pissed when someone calls you out?


----------



## policemedic (Jun 26, 2016)

Crusader74 said:


> That's a Dublin dish and therefore wouldn't  known outside of Irl.



Untrue, good sir, untrue.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Honestly, immigration wouldn't be a topic in the US, England, Europe, or wherever if immigrants assimilated into the existing culture. You can maintain your culture without overthrowing the status quo. Whether a community or a country, you start making enemies and stoking fears when you remain an outsider. You've decided your old home sucked so bad you had to leave, so you conduct what amounts to a peaceful invasion of another land....and you're pissed when someone calls you out?



Assimilation doesn't happen overnight, it takes generations. It is a great myth that when immigrants came to America they were Americans the next day. They often found themselves in ghettos comprised of mostly the same ethnicities and comprised of the same culture.


----------



## AWP (Jun 26, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Assimilation doesn't happen overnight, it takes generations. It is a great myth that when immigrants came to America they were Americans the next day. They often found themselves in ghettos comprised of mostly the same ethnicities and comprised of the same culture.



I agree 100%. Living in FL I can state that many didn't even try. While there have always been pockets that never assimilated, whole swaths of S. FL aren't even trying.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 26, 2016)

Immigrants, naturally, tend to group out of necessity at first. Look at NY's Little Italy and Boston's old Irish neighborhoods.

I think the question here though is less of racism and more of a rational fear of terrorism and the gradual dissolution of national character.

It doesn't strike me that Muslims in particular are all that keen on assimilation. And unfortunately, the intolerance and violence between their various sects and toward Jews, Christians, Westerners and other infidels seems to migrate in along with the more moderate True Believers. Is it racism to fear Jihadist  radicals? It may be unfair, but given events of the last decades completely understandable and in many cases justified.


----------



## Florida173 (Jun 26, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> I agree 100%. Living in FL I can state that many didn't even try. While there have always been pockets that never assimilated, whole swaths of S. FL aren't even trying.



Not quite true for the Cuban population, but I'd definitely agree with what your saying from the other faster growing communities there like the Haitians


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Immigrants, naturally, tend to group out of necessity at first. Look at NY's Little Italy and Boston's old Irish neighborhoods.
> 
> I think the question here though is less of racism and more of a rational fear of terrorism and the gradual dissolution of national character.
> 
> It doesn't strike me that Muslims in particular are all that keen on assimilation. And unfortunately, the intolerance and violence between their various sects and toward Jews, Christians, Westerners and other infidels seems to migrate in along with the more moderate True Believers. Is it racism to fear Jihadist  radicals? It may be unfair, but given events of the last decades completely understandable and in many cases justified.



Haven't the English suffered more at the hands of Irish/Catholic Terrorists than Muslim terrorists?


----------



## Gunz (Jun 26, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Haven't the English suffered more at the hands of Irish/Catholic Terrorists than Muslim terrorists?



Nobody can deny that. But why invite even more potential trouble?

I honestly don't blame people for not wanting a huge influx of immigrants, not just for the possible dangers, but for the strain it puts on economies.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 26, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Honestly, immigration wouldn't be a topic in the US, England, Europe, or wherever if immigrants assimilated into the existing culture. You can maintain your culture without overthrowing the status quo. Whether a community or a country, you start making enemies and stoking fears when you remain an outsider. You've decided your old home sucked so bad you had to leave, so you conduct what amounts to a peaceful invasion of another land....and you're pissed when someone calls you out?



This is why it would never enter my head to refer to myself as a Canadian-American.  I'm proud of where I come from--Montréal is awesome--but I'm an American citizen now, and that's what matters.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 26, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Haven't the English suffered more at the hands of Irish/Catholic Terrorists than Muslim terrorists?



It is all about religion, isn't it. Even the Muslim Terrorists are going to war for their religion, as they see it. Religions divide people, they do not unite them, even though they hold the same God so sacred. If you step back, and look at religious interactions over the ages, it is an ugly, bloody picture. The Spanish went after people from their own religion during the Spanish Inquisition. From a practical, life and death viewpoint, The migration to the west is bringing God knows what with it. To fear immigration into the UK is understandable.

My $.02.


----------



## Ex3 (Jun 26, 2016)

lindy said:


> I wonder how she voted?



I guessed correctly. smh


----------



## Rapid (Jun 27, 2016)

To balance things out, a video of some of the well-articulated geniuses and highly contributing members of society on the Remain side. 

_What's wrong with you older people! Don't you know it's [current year]?!_


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 27, 2016)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

"And I thought America was the country so filled with hate... boo hoo"


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 27, 2016)

policemedic said:


> Untrue, good sir, untrue.


I stand corrected so


----------



## Florida173 (Jun 27, 2016)

> *Has Britain avoided a ‘European superstate’? France and Germany ‘draw up plans to morph EU countries into one with control over members’ armies and economies’*



Kind of makes you wonder on what an unchecked organization could achieve.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 27, 2016)

I'd be wary of using the Daily Mail as any kind of reputable source.

Cross check. You know that.


----------



## Florida173 (Jun 27, 2016)

SpitfireV said:


> I'd be wary of using the Daily Mail as any kind of reputable source.
> 
> Cross check. You know that.



Goes without saying


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 27, 2016)

SpitfireV said:


> I'd be wary of using the Daily Mail as any kind of reputable source.
> 
> Cross check. You know that.



Agreed, but it is interesting to me that Daily Mail seems to cover US politics (and the military for that matter) far deeper than most mainstream US publications, and in most cases I can find a 2nd source before I post from them.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 28, 2016)

England exits Europe twice in four days after losing to Iceland

Shots fired


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 28, 2016)

SpitfireV said:


> I'd be wary of using the Daily Mail as any kind of reputable source.
> 
> Cross check. You know that.



It's legit. 

New EU 'superstate plan’ by France, Germany: report

European superstate instead of E.U.?

European SUPERSTATE to be unveiled: EU nations 'to be morphed into one' post-Brexit


----------



## Ex3 (Jun 28, 2016)

An interesting take...

*A commenter on the Guardian website has written a post summing up why Boris Johnson may have felt a little glum after the EU referendum vote. Rather than basking in the fact he is the frontrunner in the Tory race to take over from Prime Minister David Cameron, the former Mayor of London may actually be in quite a bind.*

If Boris Johnson looked downbeat yesterday, that is because he realises that he has lost.

Perhaps many Brexiters do not realise it yet, but they have actually lost, and it is all down to one man: David Cameron.

With one fell swoop yesterday at 9:15 am, Cameron effectively annulled the referendum result, and simultaneously destroyed the political careers of Boris Johnson, Michael Gove and leading Brexiters who cost him so much anguish, not to mention his premiership.

How?

Throughout the campaign, Cameron had repeatedly said that a vote for leave would lead to triggering Article 50 straight away. Whether implicitly or explicitly, the image was clear: he would be giving that notice under Article 50 the morning after a vote to leave. Whether that was scaremongering or not is a bit moot now but, in the midst of the sentimental nautical references of his speech yesterday, he quietly abandoned that position and handed the responsibility over to his successor.

And as the day wore on, the enormity of that step started to sink in: the markets, Sterling, Scotland, the Irish border, the Gibraltar border, the frontier at Calais, the need to continue compliance with all EU regulations for a free market, re-issuing passports, Brits abroad, EU citizens in Britain, the mountain of legislation to be torn up and rewritten ... the list grew and grew.

The referendum result is not binding. It is advisory. Parliament is not bound to commit itself in that same direction.

The Conservative party election that Cameron triggered will now have one question looming over it: will you, if elected as party leader, trigger the notice under Article 50?

Who will want to have the responsibility of all those ramifications and consequences on his/her head and shoulders?

Boris Johnson knew this yesterday, when he emerged subdued from his home and was even more subdued at the press conference. He has been out-manoeuvred and check-mated.

If he runs for leadership of the party, and then fails to follow through on triggering Article 50, then he is finished. If he does not run and effectively abandons the field, then he is finished. If he runs, wins and pulls the UK out of the EU, then it will all be over - Scotland will break away, there will be upheaval in Ireland, a recession ... broken trade agreements. Then he is also finished. Boris Johnson knows all of this. When he acts like the dumb blond it is just that: an act.

The Brexit leaders now have a result that they cannot use. For them, leadership of the Tory party has become a poison chalice.

When Boris Johnson said there was no need to trigger Article 50 straight away, what he really meant to say was "never". When Michael Gove went on and on about "informal negotiations" ... why? why not the formal ones straight away? ... he also meant not triggering the formal departure. They both know what a formal demarche would mean: an irreversible step that neither of them is prepared to take.

All that remains is for someone to have the guts to stand up and say that Brexit is unachievable in reality without an enormous amount of pain and destruction, that cannot be borne. And David Cameron has put the onus of making that statement on the heads of the people who led the Brexit campaign.​
The comment, which was picked up on Twitter, has been shared thousands of times.

If true, that is _some_ parting gift.

Guardian Comment On Boris Johnson's Position After EU Referendum Vote Is Pretty Amazing


----------



## AWP (Jun 28, 2016)

Yet if they don't follow through with the will of the people what message does THAT send? You dirty peasants don't know how the world works? Your voice and vote are irrelevant if we decide that's best? Laws apply except when we want to ignore them?

Love or hate Brexit, this has larger consequences beyond things like the economy or exiting treaties.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 28, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Yet if they don't follow through with the will of the people what message does THAT send? You dirty peasants don't know how the world works? Your voice and vote are irrelevant if we decide that's best? Laws apply except when we want to ignore them?
> 
> Love or hate Brexit, this has larger consequences beyond things like the economy or exiting treaties.



Couldn't agree more with you. From the possibility of telling everyone they really only have a democracy when big brother allows it, to the clambering of if they can do it, so can we assholes. 

Coming to a country near you would be my guess.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Jun 28, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Love or hate Brexit, this has larger consequences beyond things like the economy or exiting treaties.



This might be the most interesting aspect of the whole vote.  Initially, there was some concern that this could have a serious implication economically outside of the UK.  That has pretty much been pushed aside at this point barring new information as economists think it could be anywhere of a .2-.5 drag on GDP for the next 4 quarters globally.  In the UK we have seen estimates upwards of down 3.6 to UK GDP growth that are reasonable.  

This is going to be a very long drawn out process.  Some good thoughts on this was the Financial Times article on June 22 referring to this post brexit period as purgatory, not hell for the UK.


----------



## Ex3 (Jun 28, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Yet if they don't follow through with the will of the people what message does THAT send? You dirty peasants don't know how the world works? Your voice and vote are irrelevant if we decide that's best? Laws apply except when we want to ignore them?
> 
> Love or hate Brexit, this has larger consequences beyond things like the economy or exiting treaties.



I also agree since those were the rules the set in place. But imho, I think for something as important as this, a simple majority wasn't enough. It was akin to us making a change to the Constitution; the bar should've been 66.6% to leave the EU.


----------



## AWP (Jun 28, 2016)

Ex3 said:


> I also agree since those were the rules the set in place. But imho, I think for something as important as this, a simple majority wasn't enough. It was akin to us making a change to the Constitution; the bar should've been 66.6% to leave the EU.



And whatever I think of the deal, this is something I totally support. The problem is NO ONE over there ever thought something so massive could come down such a small difference? Their laws allow for a simple majority instead of something a bit more substantial?

Maybe they'll learn but for now they have to roll with it and reap the whirlwind.


----------



## Rapid (Jun 28, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Yet if they don't follow through with the will of the people what message does THAT send? You dirty peasants don't know how the world works? Your voice and vote are irrelevant if we decide that's best? Laws apply except when we want to ignore them?
> 
> Love or hate Brexit, this has larger consequences beyond things like the economy or exiting treaties.



As a rule of thumb, almost anything written in The Guardian is just socialist trash to appease salty millenials.

As far as I'm concerned, it's the same as the Daily Mail -- just the opposite views. In fact, I'd say the DM is more accurate these days (while still being incredibly biased as well) and more honest about their motives. At least they don't pretend to be 'le enlightened progressives' who look down on peasants who just 'don't know how to vote'.



Ex3 said:


> I also agree since those were the rules the set in place. But imho, I think for something as important as this, a simple majority wasn't enough. It was akin to us making a change to the Constitution; the bar should've been 66.6% to leave the EU.



I don't think you realise the significance of this even if we'd have won by 0.1%. They managed to pull this off against all odds, while a culture of fear was being spun by every mainstream political party, the financial sector, the multinationals, the merchant banks, EU-funded propaganda, the media, etc... and with young, inexperienced, impressionable voters in their pockets.

DESPITE the globalists throwing everything they had at this, we still won. I think you'd see things differently if you'd been here and experienced the 24hr propaganda machine that's been in full effect for the past few months. It was pretty disgusting to be honest. And it's still going on, trying to spin the narrative on this.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 12, 2018)




----------

